

Filepicker.io Rebrands As Ink, Raises $1.8M - brettcvz
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/18/yc-backed-filepicker-io-rebrands-as-ink-raises-1-8m-from-andreessen-horowitz-highland-capital-others/

======
brettcvz
For more information about the rebrand, see
[http://blog.inkmobility.com/post/53283166185/ink-work-
togeth...](http://blog.inkmobility.com/post/53283166185/ink-work-together).

For all of our customers, we want to thank you for your continuing support,
and are looking forward to this next stage in our company's growth.

~~~
dougzor
Congrats guys! Speaking from SurveyMonkey's perspective, we're very happy
customers :)

------
proexploit
I think Ink/Filepicker is pretty awesome and I set up a demo recently of a
user submitted gallery in under an an hour. The one thing I don't like is that
the Image URLs are supplied only as filepicker.io/api/(your-image). It makes
sense when processing images to crop etc but if I store URLs in my
application, I want to store them with the real URL, not get locked in to
Ink/Filepicker. I can't find anything in their documentation that allows that.
It's the only thing really preventing me from fully integrating with one of my
projects right now.

~~~
brettcvz
For some of our larger customers we can CName, also the files are stored in
your S3 so you can get direct access that way if you need to.

------
callmeed
Congrats on the funding–it's nice to know a service I use has some additional
resources. (I usually take this as a sign the company will be around for the
long haul, but that might be a bit presumptuous these days).

I'm using Filepicker at [http://propx.co](http://propx.co) and we're already
making money with it, which is great.

The company re-brand has me a bit confused though. The new identity definitely
has a creative/design/art bent to it now. Why is that? (or am I just crazy?)

~~~
WA
Quick note: I have a MacBook Air and the only thing I see above the fold is
the photo and the signup button. There was no indicator that there's more
content and I only discovered it by accident.

~~~
brettcvz
Mind sending a screenshot to brettcvz@inkmobility.com ? The content should be
dynamically spaced to hint the text at the bottom of the page

~~~
prgfan
I think he meant propx rather than ink mobility.

~~~
WA
Yes.

------
jonny_eh
Big congrats! We've been very happy with the service and the support. I look
forward to the day when we can graduate out of the free tier :)

~~~
brettcvz
Us too! Let us know if there's anything we can help with

------
dfischer
I've used Filepicker.io and it's great. So is the team. Always eager to answer
questions and throw ideas around on Github. I do wish there was a little more
developer resources on the Framework libraries that integrate with Filepicker
(rails, ruby, etc...) Hopefully this seed round can send a developer in that
direction.

~~~
brettcvz
Speaking of which, you can now find us on github at
[https://github.com/ink](https://github.com/ink)

------
evaneykelen
Congratulations to the team. I love Ink née Filepicker, it's easy to
implement, robust and their support team (i.e. the dev team itself) is quick
and very knowledgable. I would like to pay for the service but my volume is
too low to exceed the limits of the free plan (too generous?).

------
nailer
Seems reasonable - FilePicking (and multi-source rich media) is, for example,
significantly more difficult problem than 'Social Login', yet JanRain's
evaluation is probably far in excess of FPIO / Ink's.

------
prgfan
Mobile's becoming increasingly important. If you saw the Mary Meeker slide
deck, it's clear that growth isn't abating. It's an exciting space to be, and
it's great to have more tooling around the area.

------
palderson
As a user of the product, I love what these guys have done. Although I'd be
curious if the end goal is similar to that of AddThis; i.e. selling user data
for ad targeting?

~~~
brettcvz
No, we definitely do not want to start selling user data. Our whole goal is to
connect the applications and services that people use, making it easier for
them to work with technology.

------
tribeofone
congrats. I remember seeing this about a year ago, not sure what they were
thinking, clearly they had a vision. Great website too, couldn't ask for a
more potent product marketing hook.

------
kimar
Nice job Brett and team. Glad to see you guys unveiling your vision.

------
2arrs2ells
Congratulations Brett, Anand & Liyan!

Love the new design.

------
bdcravens
Why does it have a copyright of 2018 on filepicker.io?

------
elamadej
That's awesome! Love that team.

------
FooBazBar
Wow, YC is a complete and utter joke if they fund crap like this.

What person would, in their right mind, outsource something as essential as
file uploads? What if their servers go down? The level of idiocy here is
higher than Mount Everest.

